# Poison sound



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I usually make scenes then find a sound to fit. This year its the opposite cause his stuff is so good. Check out the low freq CD....what type of scenes do ya think???
http://poisonprops.com/MainPages/CDs.html
:xbones:


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

The low freq is usually used while you are in line at a haunt,when played you don't really hear it but it subconsously sets unease to get you ready for the scares inside ! They have some swheeeet sound effects cd's. I ahve most of gore-galores stuff,so i don't want to have close to the same,but there a couple i plan on getting as they are different enough.


----------

